# 05 foreman electric shift acting up.



## x1LSUTigerfan

My 2005 foreman es will not shift gears, and it will flash whatever gear position it is stuck in 3 times, like if it was in neutral, it wil flash N--N--N..... if anybody can give me some help i would really appreciate it. I have been told to check the angle sensor but i have no idea what that is, or where its at. Thanks.


----------



## joemel

my brothers 03 es is on the front of the motor down low


----------



## harmonsbrute

angle sensor is junk
if u take the skid plate off. n look on the front of the motor next to the front drive shaft. u will see it. its on the left side when u r lookin at the drive shaft. takes like a 7mm allen wrench to take the plate off of it that covers it them just unplug the wires.


----------



## hawkinscalvin

Check your battery the ES system needs a near perfect battery to work right the quad will maintain it but once the battery ages the quad wont charge the battery enough anymore to let the system work right it needs just over 13 volts or something weird like that. I ripped my entire 05 apart and put it back together and it still didnt work right put in a new battery and its been fine since.


----------



## rubiconrider

sounds like your getting a trouble code 3. look in a service manual for that bike and see what that code is for.


----------



## x1LSUTigerfan

yea i am getting trouble code 3, and i got a list of codes from someone on HL and its code 3 angle system sensor


----------



## rubiconrider

yeah i have heard no end to the complaints about honda's angle sensors so i would say thats the problem. i myself have never had trouble with mine(fingers crossed)


----------



## bigchevy6

my 07 is doing the same thing, and harmonsbrute and hawkinscalvin are correct. the easiest way to get to it is to stand the bike on the rear rack, remove the skid plate, then there is a wire that goes to the sensor under the shield, remove the bolts and the sensor comes out, just be sure to look at which angle it is so that it goes back on smoothly. i had to do this recently and worked fine for two rides, then started up again and it was the battery, only messed up when i hit the brakes. last time i checked, the sensor was around $60 from honda, and battery from honda was like $100.


----------



## countryboy61283

On my old rubi it went out 3 times, cost me 90 bucks a piece, mine was located on the left side of the motor behind plastic shield


----------



## gpinjason

anyone ever find a way around that junk? sounds like it would be annoying spending that much money on a stupid sensor and it keeps going bad...


----------



## bigchevy6

Best thing to do is to just maintain that sensor by removing and cleaning every couple rides, also cleaning out the plug and replacing the grease.


----------



## rewired

a buddy of mine has a 08 500 es and it had this problem a few times when it was new. we finally took the connector loose and cleaned the the terminals with brake cleaner and compressed air, then we put dielectric grease in it. haven't had a problem with it since.


----------



## phreebsd

We got 3 factory made honda videos concerning troubleshooting the
Honda EPS system.


----------

